# [SOLVED] Netgear Nighthawk Router



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Question:

Hooked yo my new Netgear Nighthawk Router today. The modem is working fine but the router does not pick up its signal. Connected the router to the modem by its Ethernet line. The Internet light stays amber.

Blinks amber continuously.

I had done many things to get the router to recognize the signal from the modem. 

Any ideas on how to solve this?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear Nighthawk Router*

whats the make an model of the modem ?

have you done a fulll power cycle? - see below 

connect a PC to the modem and post here an ipconfig /all - see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
How to open an Elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Motorola SURFboard DICIS 30 High speed cable modem. All my devices will pick up and connect the the WIFI signal from the router. I would thing if the WIFI signal can be picked up and connected to iwhoukd be able to connect to web pages.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Will power cycle the modem\router if that does not work I will send the screen results.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

etaf said:


> whats the make an model of the modem ? have you done a fulll power cycle? - see below connect a PC to the modem and post here an ipconfig /all - see below ------------------------------------------------------------------------ How to power cycle “power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router [*] Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables. [*] Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes [*] Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on. [*] First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable. [*] Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable. [*] Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet. ------------------------------------------------------------------------ ------------------------------------------------------------------------ ipconfig /all We would like to see the results from an ipconfig /all - post back the results in a reply here. If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here. Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here. If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply Note: you will see entries named Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface: we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries For Windows 8 To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.  How to open an Elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8 Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list. For windows version, XP, Vista, W7 Hold the Windows key and press R Now type CMD Now press Enter to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ): In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command: Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command. ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen. Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here to do that: From the notepad menu - choose Edit - Select all all the text will now be highlighted Next From the notepad menu - choose Edit - Copy Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and paste the results. The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply. ------------------------------------------------------------------------


 OK Just shut all connections down. Since I have everything for the Internet plugged into a battery backup device I left items plugged is and switched off the battery back up device. 

Will add power after 20 minutes. The modem does not have any off and on switch so that will automatically come on. The router has a on and off switch. That would be perfect since yu wrote to switch on the modem first.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

You guys are great router is fine now with a fast internet connection.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Next in a few minutes there is an option to prioritize video streaming. Will set that up.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

No real increase in speed. Upload speed is slower though.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

glad it all worked for you


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Strange my iPad 1st generation does not see the 5ghz wifi connection but my iPad 4 does. Why does this happen? Also my iPhone 4S does not see the 5ghz connection. My ROKU device does not see 5ghz either.


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

MudPuppy2015 said:


> Strange my iPad 1st generation does not see the 5ghz wifi connection but my iPad 4 does. Why does this happen? Also my iPhone 4S does not see the 5ghz connection. My ROKU device does not see 5ghz either.



Were they able to before?

I didn't look into the 1st gen iPad specs, but the first gen ROKUs only had a couple of models which could use 5GHz. 

If they could, I would look into how the 5GHz band is configured on the router: is it AC only? Dual band only? Are 802.11a and 802.11n available on it (they should be, according to specs)? 

This is a great router and should be able to handle whatever you throw at it.

Note: I also was unimpressed with the QoS on high-end routers supposedly meant to optimize streaming, and leave mine off on my Asus RT-n66u.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

StalemateBlack said:


> Were they able to before? I didn't look into the 1st gen iPad specs, but the first gen ROKUs only had a couple of models which could use 5GHz. If they could, I would look into how the 5GHz band is configured on the router: is it AC only? Dual band only? Are 802.11a and 802.11n available on it (they should be, according to specs)? This is a great router and should be able to handle whatever you throw at it. Note: I also was unimpressed with the QoS on high-end routers supposedly meant to optimize streaming, and leave mine off on my Asus RT-n66u.


I have ROKU 2nd generation.

Will be getting Apple TV Version 3 soon. Will Apple TV 3 see 5ghz?


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

MudPuppy2015 said:


> I have ROKU 2nd generation.
> 
> Will be getting Apple TV Version 3 soon. Will Apple TV 3 see 5ghz?



I no longer keep informed about Apple products, but according to the specs it will indeed handle 802.11 a/b/g/n, so "yes".


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

StalemateBlack said:


> I no longer keep informed about Apple products, but according to the  specs it will indeed handle 802.11 a/b/g/n, so "yes".


Apple TV sees 5G


----------

